

Bisecting Floating Point Numbers - StefanKarpinski
http://squishythinking.com/2014/02/22/bisecting-floats/

======
ivan_ah
Nice quote:

 _When should I stop bisecting?, is when there are no more floating point
numbers between your lower and upper bound_

------
StefanKarpinski
Discussion thread of the post on julia-users:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/PGwWdXcU...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/PGwWdXcUWBQ)

